# اغانى ومنوعات  مهمة جدا جدا جدا



## جورج كرسبو (11 فبراير 2006)

*اغانى ومنوعات  مهمة جدا جدا جدا*

اغانى ومنوعات اسلامية  مهمة جدا جدا جدا


مش هطول عليكم 

http://www.sout-al-haqe.com/pal/musical/aghanee.htm




ومستنى الردود


----------



## Messias (11 فبراير 2006)

للأسف يا  جورج الوصله مش شغاله


----------



## جورج كرسبو (11 فبراير 2006)

الوصلة شغالة مية المية


----------



## maarttina (12 فبراير 2006)

الوصلة فعلا بتاعة موقع صوت الحق لا تعمل في مصر كل اللي عايشيين في المحروسة ممنوعيين من الموقع ده 
فيه طريقة البروكسي اللي عنده بروكسي بيقدر يكسر السيرفر ويدخل الموقع


----------



## emad_hanna (12 فبراير 2006)

> الوصلة فعلا بتاعة موقع صوت الحق لا تعمل في مصر كل اللي عايشيين في المحروسة ممنوعيين من الموقع ده
> فيه طريقة البروكسي اللي عنده بروكسي بيقدر يكسر السيرفر ويدخل الموقع



يعني ايه الكلام ده ... مصر بقيت تحجب مواقع زي السعودية ولا ايه,,, وأيه البروكسي ده ... اصلي وسغت في دماغي وعايز اشوف الموضغ ده عشان أعرف ليه ده بالذات محجوب


----------



## جورج كرسبو (11 مارس 2006)

وصلة شغالة عندى مية فى المية اشمعنا انا هى المنصورة عندنا مش تبع مصر


----------



## fady2010 (12 مارس 2006)

الوصلة شغالة عندي تمام
بس انا مش مصدق اول مرة اشوف موقع في كلام و أغاني بالشكل ده؟


----------



## جورج كرسبو (30 مارس 2006)

فعلا  شغالة   يافادى هى اظاهر شغالة عند ناس وناس


----------



## zaki (17 أبريل 2006)

*يا  جماعة الموقع  بتاع  صوت  الحق  محجوب  من  مصر
واللى عايز  يشغلة

ادخل على  الرابط  التالى
http://www.the-cloak.com/login.html

واكتب  مكان //http:   الموقع  بتاع  صوت  الحق

وهتلاقوة  شغال  تمام​*


----------



## blackguitar (18 أبريل 2006)

*هو بيتقال فيها ايه الاغانى دى يا جماعه *

*حد يفهمنا*


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (18 أبريل 2006)

شكرا لمدحكم لديننا


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (18 أبريل 2006)

فهذا يعطيني قوة 

وازداد حبا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم 

افضل الخلق


----------



## zaki (18 أبريل 2006)

مسلم وافتخر قال:
			
		

> شكرا لمدحكم لديننا



*يا  اخ  مسلم  من  غير  شكر  دا  واجب  وكمان  خيركم  سابق و معيشنا  فى  جحيم  ...اقصد  نعيم

وادى  عينة  صغيرة  منة

(  قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ )

اقرآ  شرح  الاية  هيعجبك  موووووت
http://quran.al-islam.com/Tafseer/D...&l=arb&nSora=9&nAya=29&taf=KATHEER&tashkeel=0



ملحوظة  :  موقع  صوت  الحق السابق  عرضة  تابع  لشباب  متنصرون  وكانوا  مسلمون​*


----------



## جورج كرسبو (22 أبريل 2006)

شكرا على مروركم 

ربنا يعوض تعب مبحبتكم


----------



## kmmmoo (18 أغسطس 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووور​


----------



## جورج كرسبو (7 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا ياغالى

ربنا يباركك


----------



## أمير (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*مكتوب ......................:*

ها أنا ارسلكم كحملان وسط ذئاب  ...
وأنا معترض على اسلوب التهكم فليست هذه الطريقة مقبولة مسيحيا 
لآنها تتنافى مع :أحبوا أعدائكم باركوا لآعنيكم أحسنوا للمسئين أليكم:66:


----------



## مستر بيرو (22 سبتمبر 2006)

_الوصله مش شغاله بس اشكرك واحيك على مجهودك الجميل_

_ والرب موفق الجميع_


----------



## beterpop (4 أكتوبر 2006)

*الرابط مش شغال انا من القاهرة*


----------



## oesi no (9 أكتوبر 2006)

zaki قال:


> *يا جماعة الموقع بتاع صوت الحق محجوب من مصر​*
> *واللى عايز يشغلة*​
> *ادخل على الرابط التالى*
> *http://www.the-cloak.com/login.html*​
> ...


هى دية الطريقة اللى بيشتغل بيها فى مصر


----------



## koreanboy (17 يناير 2007)

المقع شغال كفاءة 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------

